# Where is Registry Editor & HKEY files?



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry this will sound like a dumb question. Where can I find the Registry Editor and the HKEY_CURRENT_USER file? 

I've done numerous searches of C-drive, and with the setting to look for hidden files.


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

Start - Run - Type "regedit"

On left hand column it should be there


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Rob1960 said:


> Sorry this will sound like a dumb question. Where can I find the Registry Editor and the HKEY_CURRENT_USER file?
> 
> I've done numerous searches of C-drive, and with the setting to look for hidden files.


Hi Rob,

Dumb question back.
Do you have a specific purpose in editing the Registry and do you know the precautions to take to avoid turning your computer into a door-stop?

T.


----------

